
Generic Auto-Updater - igor-ruivo
https://github.com/igor-ruivo/generic-auto-updater
======
igor-ruivo
A robust, user-friendly, clean and efficient Auto-Updater for any client.

------
theamk
Note: this is for Windows only.

~~~
igor-ruivo
exactly. thank you!

